# Zombie Face Attack - Part 2



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

He's a Zombie! :zombie:

Violent Attack in Scott, Man Accused of Biting Off Chunk of Victim's Face


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

With all this face biting going on, I'm beginning to wonder if Mike Tyson was a man ahead of his time:googly:


----------

